# Les Mis Projection



## Esoteric (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys. I went backstage for the Les Mis tour (missed a guy I used to work for who is the lead electrician on the tour), and the projection setup they use is great. I am so glad to see Broadway really getting on the projection bandwagon (I know other shows have used LED Walls/TVs/etc before, but this is the first major show I recall using projection this way) and doing a great job on it. With the offset on those projectors, I would bet all that content either took a lot of custom creation or some awesome video hardware.

I wonder how much time they spend getting the focus just right on those projectors?


----------

